# anybody interested in hypnobirthing? free downloads inside :)



## sleepymummy

if anybody is interested in hypnobirthing i have found some free downloads, i have just downloaded them to my phone and im going to have a listen in bed tonight, worth the download as theres a couple of hours worth 
;)

https://www.archive.org/details/HypnoBirthing

https://www.archive.org/details/HypnosisForChildbirth

https://www.archive.org/details/HypnosisForDayOfBirth

theres also a free bonding with your baby in the womb download on this page, just on the left hand side x

https://www.positive-birth.com/index.php


----------



## magicbubble

i wonder if these work. good luck if you try them :) i am one of these people who if i feel ill or in too much pain then any noise or distraction just really irritates me lol


----------



## Shmeh

lovely, thanks!


----------



## blondieliz

I'm loving the rainbow relax. Put it this way, I put it on at 2.30 just for a listen and I've just woken up!

Thanks x


----------



## Brightstarshi

sleepymummy said:


> if anybody is interested in hypnobirthing i have found some free downloads, i have just downloaded them to my phone and im going to have a listen in bed tonight, worth the download as theres a couple of hours worth
> ;)
> 
> https://www.archive.org/details/HypnoBirthing
> 
> https://www.archive.org/details/HypnosisForChildbirth
> 
> https://www.archive.org/details/HypnosisForDayOfBirth
> 
> theres also a free bonding with your baby in the womb download on this page, just on the left hand side x
> 
> https://www.positive-birth.com/index.php


this is fantastic thankyou so much :)


----------



## MrsTurner2012

Thank you


----------



## wannabubba#4

Know this i is an old thread but just came across this now, and thank you thank you thank you xxx sounds exactly what I was searching for xxx


----------



## countrymom119

Awesome! Thank you for this!


----------



## Banana10

Eyes drifting only after 2 mins of listening to rainbow relax! Thank you!

How do I download them to my iPhone/iPad?


----------



## HappyHome

Glad this has been revived. I did VBAC hypnobirthing with dd2, best time I ever invested. 
Hope it helps others


----------



## wellsk

Anyone else find they stop and start a lot (the mp3s)? They're really good, but can't relax with the sound jumping constantly :(


----------

